# Solved: Leopard Firewall with MAMP Server



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have been running my webserver on Port 80 and want to be able to use the Leopard firewall for additional security (right now I'm using a Linksys router as my firewall) but I can't figure out how to unblock the server. I know OS X does this with its built-in server, but I'm using MAMP and haven't had any luck. The firewall prefpane simply asks me what program I want to unblock, but since MAMP's server doesn't run as an actual .app file, it doesn't work.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Never mind, all I had to do was add the actual _httpd_ module to the firewall settings instead of the MAMP controller app. (duh)


----------

